# How many Carbs do you eat a day?



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

*How many Carbs do you eat a day?*​
Less Than 50g 2411.76%50-150g 4622.55%150-250g 6029.41%250-350g 3718.14%More than 350g3718.14%


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

In the same vain as the popular protein thread/poll, I thought it may be interesting to find out how many carbs people eat a day?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

350g


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Varies.

75g, 150g, 500g.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

As many as I need.

Everyone's daily carb requirement will vary from day to day with activity and ambient temperature.

There's no point sticking to a set amount of carbs/number of calories/percentage split.

If I start to get porky I back off the carbs; if I lack energy I up them a bit...


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Under 100g as i'm trying to get bf down.....not quite sure if i should be having a refeed though lol


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

< 20g Sunday to Friday

>1000g Saturday


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Quite a varied response so far.

For the guys on less than 100 and also for those on more than 350 must be machines! :rockon:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

too many probably but will try to limit them 100g from here on summer fat loss beginning


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say around 250-300 a day


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Training days around 150-200

Non training days - None (or very little)


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> too many probably but will try to limit them 100g from here on summer fat loss beginning


I appriciate everyone different but 100g ???, im 200lbs and following .8 - 1g per lb on cutting.......should that be lower :confused1: 300g p. - 100g f . if that helps.

low carb diet but how low ??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont believe there is a set ammount. Mine will vary when i "bulk" next and will only be eating enough to fuel my workouts etc.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Just eating them around my workouts at the minute as off work but once i'm back in will up them slightly as i've a physical job and need them


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont believe there is a set ammount. Mine will vary when i "bulk" next and will only be eating enough to fuel my workouts etc.


Your right of course, i just trying to get my head round how i piled on the carbs a few weeks back, trained hard my waist got smaller......

Ill keep chipping away......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> Your right of course, i just trying to get my head round how i piled on the carbs a few weeks back, trained hard my waist got smaller......
> 
> Ill keep chipping away......


God knows, in the passed i have always gone mad with the carbs and for what?? Just to add a shed load of fat thats a pain in the **** to shift when i cut. Not going to happen agian, i dont think ill ever go over 250g carbs in a day now.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont believe there is a set ammount. Mine will vary when i "bulk" next and will only be eating enough to fuel my workouts etc.


what about your daily energy ? lol no .. you will pass out


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> God knows, in the passed i have always gone mad with the carbs and for what?? Just to add a shed load of fat thats a pain in the **** to shift when i cut. Not going to happen agian, i dont think ill ever go over 250g carbs in a day now.


250 carb is ALOT of carbs .. i never hit 300 ... at the mo 150 or less i feel totally fine.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> 250 carb is ALOT of carbs .. i never hit 300 ... at the mo 150 or less i feel totally fine.


That will be the norm for me i reckon mate. Dont want to turn into a fatty again!!! Time to experiment with lower carbs.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would guess around 500-600g.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Depends on how active I am but normally around 100-150g on a no training/no activity day and 150-250g on a training day. If extremely active all day long then as high as 400g.


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

as many as my body allows a day, if I'm night shifts I eat less, if I'm working days I eat lots


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

<10g a day at the mo.

Carbs are not my friend.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

eaten loads today.

oats

jacket potato

chips

breaded scampi

:blink:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How is 350g a lot? I have eaten that by mid afternoon! You guys who are growing on 200g a day must be very light as for me i`d be starving on that


I eat between 200-300 carb per day in the off season and grow just fine.

I focus on fat and protein over carb...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i feel just fine on 150-200g. if i lack in energy then i add abit more no need for extra for the sake of calories.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How is 350g a lot? I have eaten that by mid afternoon! You guys who are growing on 200g a day must be very light as for me i`d be starving on that


Meat and fat are far more satiating than carbs, which make you feel full quickly, but don't last long - think of Chinese food, based on rice, after which you're soon proverbially hungry.

If you eat enough protein and fats you won't feel so hungry so often.

And anyway, as I said, the amount of carbs each of us needs will vary daily depending on our job, routine, workouts and the weather.

So you can't tell how many grams you need. The best way to judge how much carbs you need is to look in the mirror.

If you start to get porky, back off the carbs; if you lack energy, up them a bit. If you're fit and work out regularly it only takes about 2 days for a reversal to become apparent.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> As many as I need.
> 
> Everyone's daily carb requirement will vary from day to day with activity and ambient temperature.
> 
> ...


Snap :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well for a wile i was sticking to cons advice with lots more fats but i am on a bit of a carb fest atm but will soon go back to higher fat lower carbs as i like to mix it up


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

On the Kato diet so am currently on 11g a day.


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bulking 2-3g per lb of body weight.

Maintaining 1-2g per lb of body weight

Cutting 0.5-1g per lb of body weight


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Im on keto so 30g


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just depends tbh. I eat what I need but time it right. Morning before and after workout try base them mostly around these times. And just eat what I need, if I find im not gaining then I increase them ever so slightly. Protein remains very high @ 300g and fats are quite high as I eat A LOT of oily fish such as mackeral and the rest of the fats come from either natty peanut butter or cashews. Carb sources is really mostly complex carbs, with little simple.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lots!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol just realised i have posted up all ready lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol just realised i have posted up all ready lol


You dirty spammer :thumbup1:


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

dannw said:


> On the Kato diet so am currently on 11g a day.












hows that diet going for you?!


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

around 11g 5.5 days a week

Refeed 1.5 days(normally eating carbs for 20 hours as and when i can be bothered)

think i've done 1200g clean carbs low fat so far, cheat at the end of refeed will probably take me up to 1500-1700g.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Literally only eat them at lunch (usually a grilled chicken/steak sandwich on granery bread) and a few in my PWO shake

Don't tend to have them with any other meal.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I weigh aroun 75g in comeptition condition and 80-85kg off season

i consume 250g when leaning out and probably around 300-400g off season


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> I weigh aroun 75g in comeptition condition and 80-85kg off season
> 
> i consume 250g when leaning out and probably around 300-400g off season


250 when leaning? I'm on 110-120 and losing weight very slowly.. :confused1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

250g of carbs, 200g of protein and 70-80g of fats = 2600kcals or there abouts which considering my metabolism requires arounnd 300kcals daily to maintain is 400kcals less when added to abit of added CV equates to 1-2lbs a week weight loss


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

About 200g.

Dieting ATM, and it fcukin sucks.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

I just worked it out and im gettin approx 250g protein, 300g carbs and 50g fat = 2500kcal.

Not sure if thats good or not though


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im on keto too so v v low!


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> I weigh aroun 75g in comeptition condition and 80-85kg off season
> 
> i consume 250g when leaning out and probably around 300-400g off season


similar to what i do, roughly same weight too.

lose around a lb a week with tuesday and saturday around 350gm a day.

as soon as i eat i feel like i'm going to catch fire 

may have to go lower days soon as 9 weeks to show :thumb:


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Between 40-50 Sunday evening - Friday evening for me, all comes from veg, shakes, quark, and sweetner.

Then Friday night through to Sunday afternoon whatever I can chuck down my throat!!!


----------



## carpe diem (Jan 6, 2007)

Less than 50gm for me as i`m dieting but i`ve lost 7lbs in 8days so it`s worth it.


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have around 60g effective carbs a day and have more energy now than when I ate more carbs -circa 400g! I get my energy from protein and fats, lots of bacon, eggs, pork, beef, chicken, cheese, cream, butter, coconut oil, nuts, 85% dark chocolate and green veggies. With the odd small piece of fried bread and berries  Am leaning out quite nicely and don't feel deprived one bit!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

varies for me i eat as per how active i am

at work i can have easy nights or run round like a headless chicken nights in which case i need more carbs as i am diabetic

same thing with my leg days i know they take a hell of a lot out of me so i have to up carbs and be prepared for a hypo

as long as my protein requirements are up that alone can put me sugars up so i can get away with less carbs sometimes


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

depends, between 150 and 300!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Varies but usually between 250 - 450


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

carpe diem said:


> Less than 50gm for me as i`m dieting but i`ve lost 7lbs in 8days so it`s worth it.


How much of that is fat though? I imagine alot of it is water?

Does a low carb diet cause any loss of muscle?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Does a low carb diet cause any loss of muscle?


Depends. Like anything mate.

If your cals are too low or your not weight training then its likely yes.

Keep deficiet small and fats high and you'll be laughing!

PS, yeah, mainly glycogen & water first 10-14 days IME.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

600-800g per day as I am bulking


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Depends. Like anything mate.
> 
> If your cals are too low or your not weight training then its likely yes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I dont see 7lbs in 8 day been anything but water, p!ss, stool :laugh:

I would like to know how many people on this site dont eat a set diet, dont eat 6 times a day, dont have any marcos, dont eat the same thing every day and let them selfs go every once in a while?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

250ish


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I would like to know how many people on this site dont eat a set diet, dont eat 6 times a day, dont have any marcos, dont eat the same thing every day and let them selfs go every once in a while?


Me


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

310 carbs ...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

897g - roughly


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

350-400g as I'm bulking. Soon cutting and that'll be about 125g on workout days, <50g none workout days.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

between 200-220 at the moment.


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

About 160g a day


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

"Offseason" when gaining on training days around 5-600g depends on the workout and non training days around 400g.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

About 60-80g currently. On a bulk between 150-200g as I'm fairly carb sensitive.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

120 max.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

Cutting at around 400g carbs a day. Bulk at about 500g but increase fats some


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm trying for 60‰ carbs on 2500cal diet and split in two meals is pretty hard graft. I just ate a kilo of mash pot for dinner :blink: been doing it for almost two months. Noticing I have better sleep but that cud also be from being consistent in maintaining cals. Much easier on task on low carb diet.


----------



## legitsrs (Mar 16, 2014)

850g


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

50g at the most...on keto recomp 5 weeks now.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

at the moment...

training days - 400g

Non training days - 180g


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

cutting on 290 at the mo


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yesterday 219.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> at the moment...
> 
> training days - 400g
> 
> Non training days - 180g


All peri-workout or spread through the day mate?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

On keto so avergaing about 18g a day!

Going to experiment a bit on my next bulk though, doing the 40/40/20 split i am not sure is for me, might just do it on training days but cut carbs down on non training day... dont know - going to be a bit of trial and error I guess!!


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

depends on goals

thread should be, how many carbs do you eat a day when cutting or bulking or maintaining


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

On training days - 60g before training the rest intra and post

On non training days all taken in first 3 meals


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> On training days - 60g before training the rest intra and post
> 
> On non training days all taken in first 3 meals


Can I ask a quick bit of advise on skiploading?

I've got my skip all planned etc but for the other 6 days do you cycle carbs at all or just keep consistent macros through the week?

I know it's individual for the person but does a high fat, med/low carb approach work better than a med carb, med/low fat? As I was thinking a timed carb approach which works good for me. Carbs on Breakfast and Post Workout... Normally only 100g total combining both.

Also with regards to macros do you still just count the protein sauce if wanting a protein source. (Example (not being accurate)

Chicken 100g - 30 P

Rice 100g - 70 C

Macros: 30P 70C 0F


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J4MES said:


> Can I ask a quick bit of advise on skiploading?
> 
> I've got my skip all planned etc but for the other 6 days do you cycle carbs at all or just keep consistent macros through the week?
> 
> ...


if the timed carb approach works then stick with it, it is a great method to go with.

yes for me, i only count the Makro that i am eating the food for so i only count Carbs in Oats, Fats in PB etc....there are a few exceptions like whole eggs and salmon...

for my clients this is not always the case....


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> if the timed carb approach works then stick with it, it is a great method to go with.
> 
> yes for me, i only count the Makro that i am eating the food for so i only count Carbs in Oats, Fats in PB etc....there are a few exceptions like whole eggs and salmon...
> 
> for my clients this is not always the case....


Thanks for the reply! I'm not a believer in calorie counting and think it's a lot easier to get a stable diet with just macros!

I haven't done yet but do you think the intra shake is beneficial? I've just had oats for breakfast and rice post workout?

Regarding to the skip is it better to start off with a window? I have rick halls lam plan and just recommends a carb intake to start and to use for the whole day!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J4MES said:


> I haven't done yet but do you think the intra shake is beneficial? I've just had oats for breakfast and rice post workout?


put it this way it is the most beneficial thing i have implemented in my own training in the last 10yrs.



J4MES said:


> Regarding to the skip is it better to start off with a window? I have rick halls lam plan and just recommends a carb intake to start and to use for the whole day!


yes start with a small window like 4hrs and have this at the latter end of the day.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

Every macronutrient of every food should be accounted for, i.e. Rice is about 10p 2f 80 carbs per 100g dry weight. The exception would be fibre and foods that you cant absorb. I think the intra shake is useless unless pre digested amino acids are in it, carbs may help if they are fast releasing.


----------

